# Glass channels/runners



## konp69 (May 12, 2012)

So where exactly am I supposed to grab these from for my TV cabinet converstion job? Bunnings is preferable but I get the feeling I could walk around in there for weeks and never find them. And the online search thing is basically useless. I type in any variation of "glass runners" "glass channels" "glass tracks" and it's like "YEAH YOU REALLY WANT THICK GLASS FENCING AND BALLISTRADES DON'T YOU DON'T YOU HUH? BUY THIS GLASS FENCING NOW!!"

Which isn't useful at all.

So does anyone have any suggestions?

-edit-

Also urethane fumes stink and I forgot to buy turps so now my fingers are sticky.


----------



## reptishack101 (May 12, 2012)

I get the aluminium ball barring runners from work (joinery shop) does the same job just smoother and can support a little more weight, of course they cost more but I think they look better they usually have them or the pvc ones if no joinery shops have them they can usually get some in of not go to a glass place they usually stock some or can order them in if non of them have them have a look at bunnings in the section for wardrobe runners that's where there at in the wagga bunnings


----------



## rcsmurf6942 (May 12, 2012)

bunnings do sell them they are called plastic glass tracks i get them from bunnings for the enclosures i build and sell


----------



## konp69 (May 12, 2012)

rcsmurf6942 said:


> bunnings do sell them they are called plastic glass tracks i get them from bunnings for the enclosures i build and sell



Any idea what section they'd be in? I was in there yesterday and all I could find was window runners that you put house windows on.

Or, a link to them on their online catalogue so I know what to ask for.


----------



## damian83 (May 12, 2012)

I have asked and looked at bunnings noone could help me, I have heard big mitre 10 stores or joinerys, I got mine from a joinerys along with my melamine cut to size


----------



## al3xha (May 12, 2012)

They are in the same row as the weather seals for doors and come in a 1800 long pack with a top and bottom track for $23.50


----------



## jham66 (May 12, 2012)

It is made by Cowdroy, it is their P26 plastic track. If you are getting it at Bunnings Booval it is $26. It is in an isle on your right as you walk up towards the drive in (trade/timber) section, two or three isles back from the driveway. When you enter the isle it will be on your left in the first section at the end of all the sliding glass door frames. There will probably only be brown in stock, the white goes fast!


----------



## konp69 (May 12, 2012)

Found it!! It was in the cabinetmaking section.

Thanks for the help guys.


----------

